# Example of bad moderation



## notimp (Feb 9, 2020)

When, in a political subforum - you close a thread on a current controversial topic with the argument 'I feel there is nothing more to discuss'. 

People posted stock market numbers as an indication for how the economy was doing - and then felt being shut down by fake news accusations again. (Had the potential to explain to them how to read graphs, or where the stock market differs from other real world indicators on economic wealth.)

People dind't know that another persons truth might be just as true as their own - even if they are contrary believes (because truth is a fundamentally subjective concept), or what truth means. 

People started to get a grasp on how 'political' the entire process was (in contrast to a legal process).

Some people sold the same primal fears ("tha deepstate is taking our president away") before and after the president had been acquited (the reality had no impact on opinion, or mindset  ).

Reporting focuses on entirely different scenarios, based on political viewpoint of the journalistic outlet ('unfair in its entirety' 'vs. rejected witnesses to be hear' mockery of the process). This still wasnt reflected. 

'Side effects', like the big story being used to fire certain people without a media backlash - still were mostly not discussed.


There is so much to be learned from the case - still. That the notion that - just because it gets a little disorderly (not in relative terms, for this forum - but I kind of like that), is just obviously wrong.

Also - It is a current hot topic, so people should be able to discuss it in here in some form. Imho of course.

(Those where all concepts I maybe would have continued to talk about in the thread that was just closed, now I cant. So I made a thread to at least hint at them, now that I cant.  )


----------



## Viri (Feb 9, 2020)

Well, the impeachment is over, Trump got acquitted, and people were insulting each other. What else is there to discuss?


----------



## notimp (Feb 9, 2020)

- Who won the the game around public perception.
- How.
- That it was almost always impossible for Trump to get acquitted anyhow (2/3 majority needed). And how that reflects on peoples very vocal opinions.
- How people where fired post impeachment for being on the witness list.

- Media framing of the process. Its a good example for how 'political line' of a media outlet works. Depending on political position they are talking about entirely different stuff. Neither of them is wrong or 'fake', they just represent a different part of the picture.

- Then the entire meta stuff of 'what happened' (almost nothing), and what people projected onto it (the demise of america, was just the tame beginning for some it seems..  )

And then there is the 'what can you learn from it' part that couldnt take place at all - and that was maybe the most important in this case.

Anyone politically informed knew the likely outcome more than a year ago - that never was the interesting part. The interesting part is disecting the spectacle, the coverage, the arguments made (mostly designed by thinktanks - argumentations, ("for why not to go into the whitness hearings") where available online two weeks before you heard them from members of the house) and how public opinion changed after the act. (Including international reactions.)

I mean - lets take the Nixon impeachement for example - the interesting part is always, what does it do with society afterwards. Not 'is the guy gone'? No? Then close chapter.

It was important for me to state, that this is the interesting stuff to look at still. So look at that, and form your own opinion.  If we cant discuss it anymore, so be it I guess. 

But this is a unique opportunity to learn something about a political fallback process - that now was used mostly for political PR on both sides. (And democracy is still standing.  )

And if the takeaway is - well people started shouting at each other, and then it ended.. Lets say the potentially more interesting aspects were still mostly missing in discussion.

This isnt a spring party where you pronounce 'well I guess it ended' nothing to see here, so glad you could make it - as a closing statement.  For me at least there is a little more to it.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 9, 2020)

Quit crying. It was locked because it was getting out of hand, not because there's some moderator conspiracy against the Trump supporters.

"People dind't know that another persons truth might be just as true as their own - even if they are contrary believes (because truth is a fundamentally subjective concept), or what truth means."

Exactly. This coincides with why it was locked as well. What exactly is the point of both sides arguing that their "facts" are right but the other sides are "wrong". Back and forth it went. Back and forth and back and forth and back and forth and back and forth. Around and around and around and around and around and around. It was to the point of completely pointless. Neither side is changing the mind of anyone on the opposite side. It's just pointless arguing & imo this topic should be locked also. If you take issue with moderation, perhaps PM them about it.



Viri said:


> Well, the impeachment is over, Trump got acquitted, and people were insulting each other. What else is there to discuss?



Annnnnnd just like Bill Clinton, he was ALSO impeached.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 9, 2020)

tbf when a thread devolves into petulant name calling back an forth for about 3 pages I think at that point any meaningful discussion is over, I kinda see the same thing happening here "ohhh well your a stinky poop head and you think clouds are monsters from Jupiter" at this point nobody is actually legitimately talking they are just throwing dumb shit at each other, or sometimes its just one side, either way no information is being exchanged similar to trying to discuss the benefits of eating their food and not storing it on their head to a toddler, they simply don't know what your saying and the only response you will ever get is a lump of food in your face


----------



## tabzer (Feb 9, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Quit crying. It was locked because it was getting out of hand, not because there's some moderator conspiracy against the Trump supporters.





D34DL1N3R said:


> Lmao. Okay. Sure. Whatever. You said it yourself. Do you think most American's judge the economy by what Wall Street says? Get fucking real, bub. Smh. You DO realize right, that myself and anyone else can also post links to "proof" that those numbers mean jack shit? Why don't you just go away? No one outside of maybe 2 or three people here even like you. You're the laughing joke around here. You're pretty much hated. I can't see you having many friends outside of the internet.





D34DL1N3R said:


> You just don't get it & never will.



@D34DL1N3R, you are delicious! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> tbf when a thread devolves into petulant name calling back an forth for about 3 pages I think at that point any meaningful discussion is over, I kinda see the same thing happening here "ohhh well your a stinky poop head and you think clouds are monsters from Jupiter" at this point nobody is actually legitimately talking they are just throwing dumb shit at each other, or sometimes its just one side, either way no information is being exchanged similar to trying to discuss the benefits of eating their food and not storing it on their head to a toddler, they simply don't know what your saying and the only response you will ever get is a lump of food in your face



I believe there were more reasonable people actively posting on that thread than those resorting to "petulant name calling".


----------



## Harumyne (Feb 9, 2020)

I've experienced it a lot, where it devolves into pedantics or trails off into SJW/Political correctness.

What can I say, people take things too far.

And don't forget this is a gaming forum, after all, not /Pol/.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 9, 2020)

The thing about the politics section is no matter who does what, someone thinks they are being treated unfairly. I think it's just the nature of politics. The rules are clear. The thread was getting off topic and name calling was getting out of hand. Since the topic is over, it's getting locked. I'm not leaving a dead horse open so I can continue to moderate pages of posts. I've spent more than my fair share in that thread. Sorry you didnt get your dopamine hit.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 9, 2020)

Viri said:


> Well, the impeachment is over, Trump got acquitted, and people were insulting each other. What else is there to discuss?





tabzer said:


> @D34DL1N3R, you are delicious!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



What exactly is your point of copying and pasting posts from a locked thread? You've basically "unlocked" it now with that nonsense. What point are you trying to prove exactly? Out with it. None of this passive aggressive crap. And why did you not quote any of morvorans name calling and the likes? I'll say it again. Hypocrite. You're just trying to drumb shit up in a new topic that was only created to drum shit up.

I've nothing left to say on the matter. This shitfest of a troll topic should be locked.


----------



## Chary (Feb 9, 2020)

Da Rulez said:
			
		

> *All actions, moderation and administration of GBAtemp are decided by the staff only and are not open to debate.*


----------

